# HELP WANTED! What is the best trot line bait????



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

I recently set out two trot lines on Toldeo Bend and baited them with *******'s catfish soap and hot dog weenies. Caught three channel and one blue on the weenies, but nothing on the soap. Since trot lines/catfishing is new to me, I was wondering if any of you pro's could tell me some other productive baits and any other knowledge that will help me fill the freezer? location, depth, etc....

THANKS AND GOOD FISHING!


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Use chicken livers . wrap about 12" of sewing thread around it pretty tight. Some folks reccomend using panty hose but you will miss a lot of fish. Zote soap works half- a$$ed but usually results with small fish.
Squid and shrimp work fairly well, as does cut bait. The BEST bait I have used ( in 35 years) is live bream, 3 to 4 finger size. Large Shiners will also work well.
Good Luck !!!
Note: If you decide to use the bream, take a pair of scissors and cut about 1/8 of an inch of the tail off. The catfish can smell this from quite a distance and it seems to make them even hungrier.


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*Trot line bait*

Thanks a ton my friend I will try the chicken liver the next time I go back and if I can catch some Bream I will try them too! Your tips are greatly appreciated:fish:!


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

in another month or so shad will be the best bet. also around this same time try june bugs in shallow water. we put lines in 2 feet of water sometimes.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Ditto on the shad they will be plentyful.... all you need is a good castnet


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

When I was a kid, my dad and grandaddy would stop at the slaughter house on the way to Lake Livingston and get a 5 gallon bucket filled with blood. I think pops would put some gellatin in the bucket to help the blood congeal. We used treble hooks so the blood bait would stay on. I can remember filling a trash can with catfish everytime we ran those trot lines. All I know is, I hate cleaning catfish from those days.


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*trot line bait*

Thanks for all the replies! Lots of great info!!! Have a few questions though. What is the best way to hook the bream? I have tried this before and it seems like they didn't stay alive very long. What is a june bug?


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

shad works best for me as well as bream.........if ya dont have live then cut it in half.......


----------

